# TN Visa Questions (Canadians)



## caroltoronto (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm now in New York city. There's a museum here that might want to hire me to do their research work if I can find out more about the process of the TN applications. 

Is there some kind of office here in NYC where I can schedule appointment with the staff to answer my questions? I am not sure if I have all the proper document - my degree doesn't really match the job... 

Thanks!


----------

